# White Couple Allegedly Illegally “adopted” Black Newborn With Help From Hospital



## TrulyBlessed (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## TrulyBlessed (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## TrulyBlessed (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## Ganjababy (Aug 11, 2020)

This sounds sooo crazy!


----------



## ThePerfectScore (Aug 11, 2020)

Omg this sounds like a Jordan Peele movie plot!!!


----------



## Kanky (Aug 11, 2020)

This is a crazy story. I am having a hard time believing that they stole a baby like this. A lot of people at the hospital would have to be in on it.


----------



## LdyKamz (Aug 11, 2020)

Wait, the urn was the empty? Why is there no death certificate? And why suddenly does she have an open adoption with these people? Did she ever sign anything? And if the adoption is open why did these people suddenly disappear from social media when she contacted them? So many questions. But stranger things have happened.

I once worked on a case that seemed just as outlandish as this one except the person who contacted us was a 46 year old woman who suddenly suspected she had been illegally adopted when she was 5 months old. All I'll say is, she was right and ended up with a huge pay day.


----------



## nyeredzi (Aug 11, 2020)

This is like a long time ago when the Catholic church and the Spanish government took all these people's babies at birth if they deemed the mother unfit. Let me go find that story.

Yeah, up to 300k babies over decades


----------



## Aicer (Aug 11, 2020)

Wow that’s a plot to a soap opera!  Bold and the Beautiful to be exact.  
I hope she gets to the bottom of this and get her baby back.


----------



## nysister (Aug 11, 2020)

This happened in Australia and other places back in the day. If the adopted parents weren't shady, they should be happy to show papers and have a blood test done.


----------



## Jmartjrmd (Aug 11, 2020)

I need some more info.  Did she not ask to see, hold her baby after she died.  I've never had a mom not want to see their baby even if only for a few seconds.
If it's an open adoption then the adopted parents agreed she could see or get updates on her child. 
wheres the paperwork on the adoption.
A whole lotta people would of been in on this from doctors to adoption agency to funeral home, social work. 
Any baby adoption or death we've had goes through a whole lot to get baby ready to go to new parents or to the morgue.

And they should have PKU and therefore baby's DNA should be easy to find out for sure.

I have questions.

If it is her baby then she needs to get her baby back.


----------



## Theresamonet (Aug 12, 2020)

Wow... I’m not sure that I completely believe this (I need to hear some actual evidence), but I don’t put anything past people. I’m definitely interested in how this unfolds. If this is true, they’ve potentially uncovered something very deep, because I doubt they’re the only ones this was done to.


----------



## vevster (Aug 12, 2020)

nyeredzi said:


> This is like a long time ago when the Catholic church and the Spanish government took all these people's babies at birth if they deemed the mother unfit. Let me go find that story.
> 
> Yeah, up to 300k babies over decades


Why anyone is still Catholic, is beyond me...


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Aug 12, 2020)

I would like to know what the outcome is.


----------

